# Who will "pimp" my TiVo for me?



## JeromeO'Donohoe (May 27, 2002)

I asked this in another thread, but no joy. Does anyone here offer upgrade services? Cachecard, big disk, tivoweb, Sanderton's widgets, and can send it back to me and I can just plug it into my network and have it talk to my Mac straight away?


----------



## browellm (Oct 21, 2003)

Tivo Heaven


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe (May 27, 2002)

thanks. Looks like upwards of £250 for what I want...:-/


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

How much did you want it to be? How much of that £250 is the hardware, and how much are you paying for someone knowing what to do and actually doing the work?


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe (May 27, 2002)

just a 160gb disk and cachecard/tivoweb. I had no idea how much it would be. I am not sure it's worth throwing £250 at the tivo though. Hmmmm.....


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

So, that's about £120 for the kit, and about £130 for the work. £130 sounds a fair deal for the work involved - if I tried it would take me several hours. I doubt it would take an expert that long, but, as James McNeill Whistler put it, you pay for the years of experience.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

...and don't forget, Special Delivery postage for a TiVo is £19 before you even start


----------



## Jimus (Dec 28, 2005)

You won't regret it!

£250 = 2 good weekends, stay in and watch your upgraded TiVo instead!

Jimus


----------



## JeromeO'Donohoe (May 27, 2002)

I appreciate it's a fair price for the work. But weighing that up against the likely cost of a Sky HD box, it doesnt' make much sense for my own situation!


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Understood - sorry if it sounded like I was making out you were parsimonious.


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

ndunlavey said:


> Understood - sorry if it sounded like I was making out you were parsimonious.


Perhaps he's just being penurious....


----------



## bittersweet (Nov 4, 2005)

I've got a standard TiVo 40Gb, with monthly subscription and no hacks.

I love it dearly, but the only thing I that irritates me is the lack of multiple tuners, but as I can't get Sky+ here (only 1 sky feed in my apartment) I'm staying with TiVo.

I'd love a bigger (and quieter) drive, and a cachecard, but:

1. I can't afford to upgrade
2. I wouldn't know how to even if I wanted to


----------



## bittersweet (Nov 4, 2005)

Ooops, just checked that TiVoHeaven website - it seems as my TiVo has "1E" in the serial number I have a twin drive model (30Gb + 15Gb) as it was manufactured.

I could get two 80gb drives cheaply and put them in, if I knew how.


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

bittersweet said:


> Ooops, just checked that TiVoHeaven website - it seems as my TiVo has "1E" in the serial number I have a twin drive model (30Gb + 15Gb) as it was manufactured. I could get two 80gb drives cheaply and put them in, if I knew how.


I could probably be persuaded to image/set a pair of HDs for you early next month when I'm off for a bit ... am in SW16 if that's semi-local to you.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

bittersweet said:


> I could get two 80gb drives cheaply and put them in, if I knew how.


Hinsdale

However, I would not recommend using 2 drives if you can get away with one. You double the noise and heat output and (statistically) the chance of suffering a drive failure.

All UK TiVos will work just fine with 1 or 2 drives regardless of model number. Having a twin-drive model just means you have a free drive bracket if you decide to go for a massive upgrade that can't be achieved with a single drive


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Just by way of comparison (and don't hold him to these prices as Blindlemon did me a huge favour, but it was over a year ago)

A 200Gb drive, PLUS a cachecard PLUS the memory for the cachecard PLUS installing TivoWeb, FTP, TyTools etc, PLUS copying ALL my unwatched programs off the old drive - all for under £300 including postage

I reckon that was a bargain - and all I had to do was remove the old drive and put in the new one, together with the cachecard. Even I could do that!

Thanks (again) blindlemon


----------

